# B of A in Singapore



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

I bank with Bank of America, and locally POSB. I have a US government tax refund check. How to deposit in BofA? I can only find BofA ATM machines here in Singapore.

Should I just endorse it and send it registered mail to the USA?

The amount is $2000.

Thanx


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

I wanted to say that POSB has been good so far. Service is professional.


----------



## WrappingPaper (Apr 5, 2013)

You could either wire the money to BofA (and pay wire transfer fees) or mail it to the US for deposit. It might be easier to endorse it and write "FOR DEPOSIT ONLY" below your signature and mail it with a note and include account number.


----------

